# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Bố cục bài viết

## ngocbh2001

Chào tất anh/chi trên diễn đàn 

Hiện nay mình thấy khi xem bài viết của một bạn bất kì thì thấy rằng:những dòng trả lời cuối cùng thì nằm ở cuối trang của bài viết.đối với những bài viết dài muốn xuống xem cuối trang thì hơi bất tiện.không biết có thể sữa lại bằng cách cho phần trả lời mới nhất lên đầu trang còn dữ liệu củ về cuối trang??

mình chỉ góp ý có gì không phải xin bỏ qua

Thân Ngoc Huỳnh

----------


## solero

Như vậy mới đúng bố cục chứ? Đôi khi đọc xong bài cuối không hiểu gì còn lăn chuột lên trên đọc lại mấy bài trên xem sao.

Còn bạn muốn nhảy đến cuối bài thì bấm luôn vào đường link trên trang chủ sẽ nhảy về bài cuối mà bạn chưa xem.




Muốn xem tất cả các bài chưa đọc thì bấm vào nút Bài viết mới



Trong danh sách muốn xem bài cuối bấm vào mũi tên nhỏ nhỏ phía sau nó sẽ nhảy đến bài mới nhất mà bạn chưa đọc.

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## Fusionvie

> Chào tất anh/chi trên diễn đàn 
> 
> Hiện nay mình thấy khi xem bài viết của một bạn bất kì thì thấy rằng:những dòng trả lời cuối cùng thì nằm ở cuối trang của bài viết.đối với những bài viết dài muốn xuống xem cuối trang thì hơi bất tiện.không biết có thể sữa lại bằng cách cho phần trả lời mới nhất lên đầu trang còn dữ liệu củ về cuối trang??
> 
> mình chỉ góp ý có gì không phải xin bỏ qua
> 
> Thân Ngoc Huỳnh


Em thì thấy như bác đề xuất hơi bất tiện, ví dụ em là người mới,  vào đọc cái bài từ mấy năm trước, bao gồm rất nhiều reply (>1000reply) thì đọc trang 1 chẳng hiểu mô tê gì, lại phải mở đến trang 99, rồi đọc ngược lại, theo kiểu lật trang của Tầu ý ạ.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Hôm nay mới biêt cái nút ve trang cuối ,hèn chi đau cả khớp tay

----------

